

Karnataka state elections 2013 - Consolidated results in one csv - raghava

Karnataka state elections 2013 - Consolidated results in one csv  (https://github.com/rghv/kar2013election-results/blob/master/Karnataka_2013_election_results.csv)<p>Wanted to go through the consolidated list of Karnataka (a state in India) 2013 legislative assembly election results, for a quick analysis of trends and patterns (number of votes, candidates etc). But could not find any such consolidated list. So wrote a small script to fetch the data from eciresults.ap.nic.in. Made it into a csv so that others could use too.<p>Source: https://github.com/rghv/kar2013election-results<p>Written in Python hence anyone could use and extend/modify as required. Code isn't pretty but does the job.
======
raghava
CSV: [https://github.com/rghv/kar2013election-
results/blob/master/...](https://github.com/rghv/kar2013election-
results/blob/master/Karnataka_2013_election_results.csv)

Source: <https://github.com/rghv/kar2013election-results>

Clickable links

------
shashidanandjha
Good work. Thank you

